# QUICK KNIT SCARF



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

I MADE A NEW PATTERN FOR A SCARF

1 SKEIN OF LYONS BRAND THICK & QUICK YARN OR YOU CAN USE 4 STRANDS OF KNITTING WORSTED HELD TOGETHER
SIZE 35 NEEDLES
CAST ON 8 STITCHES
KNIT EVERY ROW UNTIL YARN RUNS OUT 
IF YOU WANT TO ADD FRINGE LEAVE SOME EXTRA YARN
IT REALLY WORKS UP FAST

THIS


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

When you use capital letters, it's like you are mad or yelling


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

How much snow have you got now, Peggy? My folks are in Waltham.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like a cute scarf!


----------



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi we have about 7" but it is still snowing! usually watertown does well with snow plowing (even in last year's blizzard) but now they are awful!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

peggy1212 said:


> hi we have about 7" but it is still snowing! usually watertown does well with snow plowing (even in last year's blizzard) but now they are awful!


Stay safe. 
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

thank you peggy i will try this out with big needles xx


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

good morning- North of Boston on the shore it is 4 degrees outside and there is about 20" of snow on the ground.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

We lucked out in the north got only 8". Was expecting about 15"


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice idea. do you have pic?


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Those are BIG needles! Hahahaha....I'd like to see a pic of the scarf too.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Stay warm and enjoy some knitting if possible


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you peggy1212 for your pattern. take care


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you. Stay warm!!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

deercreek said:


> When you use capital letters, it's like you are mad or yelling


We said this same thing to a friend of ours. Now she uses all lower case.


----------



## peaches (Feb 28, 2011)

deercreek said:


> When you use capital letters, it's like you are mad or yelling


Maybe she needs caps, she might not can see the lil letters....so it is not always yelling, which is stup** because U can not hear what has been typed !!!!

just my 2 cents worth


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

deercreek said:


> When you use capital letters, it's like you are mad or yelling


Don't worry Peggy1212. How you print it does not matter one iota. What does, is that you have taken the time to share a very nice pattern!! Thanks so much for doing so. The storm roared through Indiana but seems to be so much worse up your way. Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

peaches said:


> Maybe she needs caps, she might not can see the lil letters....so it is not always yelling, which is stup** because U can not hear what has been typed !!!!
> 
> just my 2 cents worth


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peaches (Feb 28, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


thank you very much 4 understanding


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I was chewed out for my comment on using capitals. I did not mean to offend. It is what I was told. Sorry peggy1212. Jodi


----------



## peaches (Feb 28, 2011)

deercreek said:


> I was chewed out for my comment on using capitals. I did not mean to offend. It is what I was told. Sorry Peggy1212


Thank you 
have a great afternoon...


----------



## deenac (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't read this, it's in all caps.


----------



## deenac (Jan 26, 2011)

Peaches, some people have medical problems from trying to read all caps, like myself. Shooters, floaters, instant pain in the eyes and head and then a nice migraine. Please be nice.


----------



## peaches (Feb 28, 2011)

deenac said:


> I can't read this, it's in all caps.


some people need to stop making fun of the person that wrote in caps...did U all never make mistakes ? pls, DROP it already


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. That was kind of you to take the time from your busy schedule to share this pattern.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

I am making a cowl right now....big needles...does work up fast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mizzpat (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Peggy, and it's ok to use capital letters.I,for one, have trouble seeing small print.


----------



## peaches (Feb 28, 2011)

mizzpat said:


> Thanks for the pattern Peggy, and it's ok to use capital letters.I,for one, have trouble seeing small print.


A M E N


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for typing in big letters. My friend is legally blind when not wearing glasses; they can read when wearing glasses but the letters have to be large. They are able to read your message. Thanks again.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

If you have trouble seeing text online, try holding the CTRL key down as you click the + sign. Each time you click +, the size increases. If you want it to go back down, hold CTRL and click the - minus sign (to the left of the + sign).

From what I just read, it works for some applications but not all. It worked for me when I tried it, although I don't really need it. I got this information from the link below when I read that others were having problems seeing their screen. It's down a little ways. The part at the top explains a "wrong way" to do it along with a more complicated "right" method that also changes your desktop, if I understand correctly. Not sure I really understand all that, though. Maybe some of you will.

http://askleo.com/how_can_i_make_the_text_on_my_screen_larger/

Hope the CTRL + works for those of you who need it! 

EDIT: I decided to start a thread about this, and there are some other interesting options being posted there: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227354-1.html#4573700


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

peaches said:


> Maybe she needs caps, she might not can see the lil letters....so it is not always yelling, which is stup** because U can not hear what has been typed !!!!
> 
> just my 2 cents worth


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

no problem thanks for understanding and thanks to all who responded


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am never offended by caps, at least i can read the words, and by the way, thanks for sharing the scarf pattern.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Where do u find size 35 needles, i dont remember seeing needles this large. Thank you for the help


----------



## peggy1212 (Sep 6, 2011)

I had them but I am pretty sure you can buy them wherever needles are sold. if you have a problem let me know and I will try to find a website for you.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

peggy1212 said:


> I had them but I am pretty sure you can buy them wherever needles are sold. if you have a problem let me know and I will try to find a website for you.


Thank you very much


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks :thumbup: I'm going to try it


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks saved the directions.


----------



## cwood4816 (Feb 20, 2011)

You can usually buy the big needles in Joanne Fabrics and AC Moore but they are not usually with the other needles. They are usually hanging in the yarn aisles. Most times they are red. Hope this helps.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Is there a pic for the pattern??


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Be sure to use a JoAnn's coupon.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Didn't work for my apple Pro to use ctrle+..the article seemed to confusing for me


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

HB123 said:


> Didn't work for my apple Pro to use ctrle+..the article seemed to confusing for me


See if there's anything that might help on this google page for how to make text bigger on Macs: (There's even a video.)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&aq=&oq=how+to+make+text+larger+on&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4TSNJ_enUS452US454&q=how+to+make+text+larger+on+mac&gs_l=hp..1.0l5.0.0.0.11481...........0.ID0G-nL8Lug


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks  I'll check out the link


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I checked other videos on same page; In summary, for Mac book Pro I did the following:
1- to enlarge text, Press apple design /four loops on command key and = key
2- to decrease font size/text, press common/apple key & 0 (zero) 
& text goes back to original
Thanks for the link to video & here's my mini contribution  to KP


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks for the tip


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Glad you found something that worked for you!


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks for everybody's help & input this is a great virtual community from around the world


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I think I can handle this one :thumbup:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

deercreek said:


> When you use capital letters, it's like you are mad or yelling


OR EXCITED!


----------

